
Who is Wendy Davis? - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/06/26/who-is-wendy-davis/?tid=rssfeed
======
melling
I'm not sure why this topic is relevant on HN. 7 points in 15 minutes. For
some reason, it's really important to a bunch of people here. Is there more
than what's in the article?

~~~
eightyone
The way this has played out through social media has been amazing. The biggest
thing I can think of is that someone falsified documents to make it look like
the vote was taken before the 12:00 AM deadline, when it in fact took place
several minutes after the deadline. Enough people on the Internet had the
foresight to take screenshots and print hard copies of the original record, so
that when the falsified document started circulating they could call the
politicians on their fraudulence. I assume this information made its way up to
the Democrats arguing against the bill.

[https://twitter.com/becca_aa/status/349772548269027328/photo...](https://twitter.com/becca_aa/status/349772548269027328/photo/1/large)

------
jumblesale
This is really great, Wendy's a total hero, it's inspiring to see democracy
producing some good results right now. But surely filibusters generally are a
really terrible system. Had it been the other way round and another politician
had tried to filibuster a bill to protect womens rights, that would have been
terrible.

I'm not from the US so I'm not really sure about what the situation is with
filibusters but it seems to me to be a loophole that needs fixing, or a
symptom of some underlying system which needs fixing. Is anyone pushing for
reform right now? It's great that this time it was used to a positive end but
couldn't it just as easily be abused to cut in the other direction?

~~~
johnny22
the point is to prevent a tyranny of the majority. I personally wouldn't want
to do away with it.

